

Space Wars - A 3D multiplayer space shooter game using CubicVR and Socket.IO - ronreiter
http://cubegrid.com:8080/

======
jaredsohn
Not sure if this a version of the classic Spacewar or not (since the site is
down), but if it is...

When MMOAsteroids came out, I spent a few days making the rules (but not the
graphics) more like Spacewar. Check it out here: <http://www.mmospacewar.com>

------
andrewcooke
rats. just got it working (had to switch computers to one with better
supported graphics) and then it looked like your server died?

would be worth having some kind of client side warning on timeout or whatever.
i ended up floating round in the blackness of empty space wondering what the
point was, until i tried reloading.

also, everyone seemed to be starting almost on top of each other when i first
connected.

i wondered about something like this a while back and spent some time trying
to find a way to do p2p multiclient. i can no longer remember the details, but
it looked like an api might emerge driven by people wanting to do p2p
telecomms.

~~~
Groxx
I believe that would be WebRTC, which is currently available in stable Chrome
builds (chrome://flags and look for "PeerConnection"), and no idea what other
browsers. Probably Firefox, though I don't know for sure / what version.

~~~
vitno
webRTC doesn't support raw data streams. I'm fairly active in the dev
community, and it looks like they won't be implemented for quite a while.

~~~
Groxx
/me looks closer

Ah, is it strictly for audio(/video) streaming? That... kinda sucks.

------
fidz
Can't connect here (Asia/Indonesia). Is it just my region or the server?

~~~
Groxx
It's down, probably for everyone. I tend to use <http://isup.me> to verify.

~~~
jinmingjian
the server seems really down...

------
double051
Can't connect from the US. Tried port 80 and 8080 (the linked port).

------
jlneder
it needs a better radar(a 3d radar to be precise). Very interesting though.

